# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #22 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Magic fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - *DeAndre Jordan*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights* - _Pick will be traded_
17. Toronto Raptors - *Chase Budinger*
18. Washington Wizards - *Roy Hibbert*
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - *Chris Douglas-Roberts* - _Pick will be traded_
20. Denver Nuggets - *Nicolas Batum*

21. New Jersey Nets - *Brandon Rush*
22. Orlando Magic - 
23. Utah Jazz - 
24. Seattle Supersonics - 
25. Houston Rockets - 
26. San Antonio Spurs - 
27. New Orleans Hornets - 
28. Memphis Grizzlies - 
29. Detroit Pistons - 
30. Boston Celtics -


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

This is tough becuz SG is our biggest need all of the SG's we would probly take are off the board.....If this was the board tho I would happily take Javale McGee.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I say Donte Greene, and then the pick traded.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> I say Donte Greene, and then the pick traded.


Donte Greene was already picked at #14.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Green, CDR, & Rush are all gone so we would probly take a big......i would say either McGee or Thompson would be the pick for us(I would take McGee).


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

croco said:


> Donte Greene was already picked at #14.


My bad I didn't see that, I'll go with McGee then, since I can't see anyone Orlando would realistically pick. BPA!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm gonna go with the man in my ava.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Who is that, croco.....? Is that Walker?!?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> ^Who is that, croco.....? Is that Walker?!?


Yeah, it's Walker.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

croco said:


> Yeah, it's Walker.


True. I like his potential, but isn't he projected in the 2nd round cuz of injury problems......I just think he would be a reach for us and too much of a risk @ 22. It's definately a possibility tho, i guess.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> True. I like his potential, but isn't he projected in the 2nd round cuz of injury problems......I just think he would be a reach for us and too much of a risk @ 22. It's definately a possibility tho, i guess.


He is back at a 100 percent not that he could work out since March, something he wasn't the entire last season. His knees are built up in a way he would have never done without the surgeries. Obivously there is no guarantee that he will have the same explosiveness again, but all signs point towards that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's get some more votes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Since there are no really good 2 prospects left, I'd be concerned with putting some more support for Dwight at Center.

I'd take Koufos or Lopez.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

McGee 2
Walker 1
Koufos/Lopez 1


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Since there are no really good 2 prospects left, I'd be concerned with putting some more support for Dwight at Center.
> 
> I'd take Koufos or Lopez.


"Or" is not what this thread needs :whistling:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bill Walker since the 2 spot is a weakness


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dre™;5541605 said:


> Since there are no really good 2 prospects left, I'd be concerned with putting some more support for Dwight at Center.
> 
> I'd take Koufos or Lopez.


My thoughts exactly, except McGee >>>>> Koufos/Lopez imo. If Green, Rush, or CDR are not available, then I doubt we would take 2....jmo


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Alright I'll say Lopez 'cause Koufos plays like he's 33 already.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

McGee 2
Walker 2
Lopez 1 

I will leave this open one more hour, if we still don't have a winner then McGee will be the pick.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright, after the Walker injury McGee would have been the pick anyway.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I doubt it because some one is going to fall to the Magic at 22.

Rush, CDR, Lee, Speights, Arthur, McGee, etc. I would take any of these guys and one of them will be there IMO.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

If i had to vote again today I would probly vote for Lee.......Otis apparently really likes him and flew all the way out Oakland to watch him for the 2nd time(working out with Golden State). Lee might very well be the sleeper in this years draft tho.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i voted to keep the pick. however i really do believe that CDR or Rush will be a Magic on draft day. so i have no real guess!


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

croco said:


> He is back at a 100 percent not that he could work out since March, something he wasn't the entire last season. His knees are built up in a way he would have never done without the surgeries. Obivously there is no guarantee that he will have the same explosiveness again, but all signs point towards that.


That's good news, I have seen alot of articles talking about him lately and I can see him as a good addition to the team. Even though his jumpshot isn't where I like it to be, his athletic ability is too hard to ignore at the spot we're picking. He's only 1 inch taller than Maurice Evans and weighs the same but has all the tools to be a solid player in our lineup.

Other players I like at this pick are

Courtney Lee (reminds me of evans though with the height), CDR, Rush, Donte Green (Be shocked if he fell to us), or another big body.

I just don't want us picking a player similar to what we already have at the 2.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If we take Speights, Lopez or Koufas I'll cry. I'm hoping for CDR or Rush. I would love Bill Walker though if this scenario presents itself (unlikely).


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

If we take Koufas i'll cry. Though his mid range shot might be nice. Just think he'll be too weak (upper body wise) to handle anyone at the 4.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

X Dah Creator said:


> That's good news, I have seen alot of articles talking about him lately and I can see him as a good addition to the team. Even though his jumpshot isn't where I like it to be, his athletic ability is too hard to ignore at the spot we're picking. He's only 1 inch taller than Maurice Evans and weighs the same but has all the tools to be a solid player in our lineup.
> 
> Other players I like at this pick are
> 
> ...


Hopefully my original statement is still true as he reinjured his knee in a workout a couple of days ago again. It's only a minor injury, but with his history it's still a scare.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm warming up to Thompson. Any one who averages 20/10/3/3 shooting 54% for 2 straight years at PF would seem to be a great fit for Howard.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Thompson, Jordan, or Speight's are the only bigs I want that could be in our range. After looking more @ McGee, I dont really want him. As for guards, I hope we get our hands on either CDR, Green, Lee, or Rush. I would be happy with any of those 7 @ 22.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Do any of you guys think Lee would go any higher than our pick. I have a strong feeling not but you never know.


----------

